# Homemade snow goose kites?



## Waterfowlhunter14 (Jul 29, 2008)

does anyone have some pretty good homemade goose kite ideas?? dont be afraid to share..LOL


----------



## meathog (Feb 6, 2009)

i use old goose magnet heads after the bodies go bad i then take string o wings cut to singles and cut a peice of thin tin "for body support " and hot glue to one side of stringowing and then slide into slit on head then hotglue to head then i run a wire from wingtip to wingtip and hotglue wire to wings for support when done they work very well u cun bend wings to liking i ziptie wire to wings they work just as well as real goose magnets if u have the stuff they are very easy to make and cheap :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I used to try all kinds of crap like that. Used to make plain old white kites with varying degrees of success. (Mind you, success was determined by being able to keep it airborne while unattended, NOT if it helped kill birds :lol: ).

The best idea I ever had (and it actually decoyed birds) was the simplest. We'd take alternating white and black ballons tied to a line on two poles. Much like those "string-o-wings" things. Worked pretty good for a few years in the early/mid nineties.


----------

